# how to rebuild an electric motor?



## btownracer (Aug 9, 2005)

are there any good websites or books that'll teach you how to rebuild(i.e. wire the armature, clean brushes, etc.) a stock electric rc motor? thanks.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Look in this web site in the RC 101 section


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.motortuningsecrets.com/tunestockmotor.html

I hope this helps?

Brandon Snyder
R.I.P Motorsports


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Try the on-line version of the RC Motor Black Book at http://www.hobbytalk.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=listarticles&secid=3


----------

